# Adrien Brody enjoys a romantic holiday with his new girlfriend Lara Leito on a yacht in the South of France 3.7.2012 x31 Update



## beachkini (5 Juli 2012)

After a swim and a cuddle, the ladylove took great care of her famous boyfriend as they took a shower together. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(18 Dateien, 11.115.646 Bytes = 10,60 MiB)


----------



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

(13 Dateien, 8.103.095 Bytes = 7,728 MiB)


----------

